# Burton System Jacket?



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know why, but for some reason, I absolutely love the look of this jacket. Saw it on whiskey for $95 and I fought buying it...Because, well, it's purple. Steezalicious or not? Opinions?










I don't think I'll ever wear anything other than black boarding pants though...But I don't know. I just may not be able to resist...


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Ehh not my taste but then again im not the most fashion forward person... If you dig it rock it man


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

u wont buy it cuz its purple... BAH! purple= badass. thats just me tho... personally i generally dont like stripped stuff because i can find it too preppy . wear what you want tho bro and represent it hard. if it doesnt say "you" dont buy it.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

Man that jacket's colors and pattern are really loud. Not my style personally, but to each his/her own.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like a shower curtain. Wack


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

What's the waterproof rating of a shower curtain? 
Actually, I like this year's Burton System jackets, especially the red plaid one.


----------

